# 2 Rabbits need a home asap!



## Orions_girl16 (Nov 20, 2006)

I hope this is the right board to post this on!I have 2 rabbits a Rex, Holly and a Polish, Gus..Ive had themfor 2 years and now I don't have as much time as I used to tocare for them. Holly is around 8 or so and is a little grumpy due toher previous home a few years ago and also I think because she has somecloudiness in her eyes, Gus is around 4 and is very healthy, can beheld for hours and doesn't mind kids, is a snuggle bunny lol. I triedcontacting 2 rescues have gotten no response. I sent an email to one afew days ago. The first rescue we tried said they can take them and hasbeen playing games with us and won't return our calls or anything(thishas been going on for several monthes). Holly, in the spring had abroken paw and is other wise in great health we were told. Both arefixed!


If there is anyone who can take this pair asap that would be great! Iwould like to see them go to a great home! I just don't have time forthem! Will be willing to buy a new thing of hay and feed for whoevercan take them. 

-MIchelle!

Below are some pics from the spring/summer!


----------



## Pipp (Nov 20, 2006)

They're very cute! 

If you're thinking you don't have the time and that they can do betterelsewhere, that may not be the case. They're a bonded pair,they're older, and honestly,they'd probably be happierhanging out in their cage (if its big enough)without muchhuman contact thangoing through a major changeatthis stage. If they're being properly fed and yougive them a once-over to check their health ever few days, they'refine. 

There's no way of knowing if their next situation will be anybetter. It may seem that way now, butmaybe the newpeople will have to move, or end up with allergies, or turn into bunnyhoarders, or a non-bunny friendlyboyfriend/girlfriend mayappear on the scene.

Andeven if you find them the perfect placement,thatstill displaces two other bunnies who don't have it anywhere near asgood as your two. It may even cost them their verylives. :cry1:

So if there's any way at all you can hang on to your little ones, please give it some thought. 

sas


----------



## Orions_girl16 (Nov 21, 2006)

But the problem is though is that its not onlythat i don't have time to spend with them its everything- i dont havetime to clean their cage, or anything anymore due to being atwork.My mom has to do alot of it and getting a little tiredof doing it. We've been keeping them as long as we could. We feel thatif they can't get the attention they need and require, and can't evenget their litter box done as often like it should be then its not fairfor them. Granted they are spoiled but we just don't feel like its fairfor them. Their in a large cage and do get checked on every now andthen, so they do get some contact.


----------



## Pipp (Nov 21, 2006)

Here's a post with some advice re: rehoming arabbit -- ways of advertising, questions to ask potential adopters,etc. 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14544&amp;forum_id=7

Haley and BACI, the Rescue Me moderators,will probably checkto see if any forum members close to you can take them or have anyideas. 

Those pics really are sweet, they look like little posers. 

The rescues all over the country are just jammed, people are getting noresponses way more often than not, so don't feel singled out.And the rescues that have responded probably feel that given yourwording, you're looking for a better situation that they've got now,and the chances are almost nilthat willhappen.When you approach a rescuesayingyour current situation_ isn't fair fortherabbits_, and the rescue people know that they can't doany better, and indeed will much more likely have something much worse,they won't see much point inresponding. 

If you really are looking for something better and want to try to seeif somebody does pop up who falls in love with the pic andcandevote more time to themthan you,best to keepposting here -- bump up the post every so often -- and maybe try aprivate Petfinder ad, Craigslist, thelocalpapersand other places and maybe they'll getlucky andsomebody really special will comealong.Just make sure you actually see the homethey're going to, draw up an adoption contract and/or take othermeasures to totally make sure they remain safe, some people will tellyou want to hearjust to getsnake food, labanimals,etc., or they'll take them and not properly care forthem. 

If you trulycan't donate any more time to their welfare, youcan't clean their litter boxesand keep them fed, best to juststate thatyouwant to give them upregardless. Don'tsay you're looking for somethingbetter, just admit that you have to give them up whether their nextsituation is better or not. 

I'msure everybody's appreciative that you've cared for themfor two years. Their situation before you stepped in (orwhere they would have gone had you not stepped in) wasprobablya lotworse, so theyhave gotten ahappy couple of years. Maybe when you have moretime, you can foster others down the road.

One thing that's a bit of an oddball way to approach it... there arerabbit lovers who would love to foster who can't havepets intheircurrent situation. I've always wondered if itwould be possible to advertise for volunteers who want to helpwithbunnies housed elsewhere. Maybe the rescuepeople may know if there's somebody near by who would love to drop by acouple times a week at least and ease the load. Younever know!

Good luck with it. 

sas


----------



## naturestee (Nov 21, 2006)

Great advice Pipp! :thumbup


----------



## Haley (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow..I totally missed this thread! Pipp has given you some great advice.

If you really feel like you need to rehome them, of course we will help. Thanks for all the info, and the pics should help.

Hopefully we can find someone willing to give them a forever home


----------



## Orions_girl16 (Dec 6, 2006)

UPDATE! SOme very good news...Wemanaged to get in contact with the rescue that these guys came from andhave said they are able to take them back.Wehavebeen fostering them but a while back we were told that therescue has closed down and there was some issues between everyone. Sowe found the people who started it all and they didnt even know we hadthem because they were never given the contract that we had signed witha lady who helped them out and was sorta half managing it too. Hollyand gus were apparently first staying with them and then the other ladyfostered them in her home...Such craziness. Anyways- justfinished building them a new better cage and the buns are pretty happyabout it Just wanted to update everyone on HOlly and Gus.


----------



## Haley (Dec 6, 2006)

Thats great. I hope they are able to find forever homes.


----------

